
Second flight of Falcon 9-R. 1000m, hover and land (with cows) - bfe
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/462100295896412160
======
jesusmichael
So... we're back to the 1950's concept vertical takeoff and landing of a
rocket? Wow? Seems cost intensive to carry and burn fuel to go up and come
down..

